# Murray Mark II 5 speed Black Bikes How Many Original Bikes are out there?



## azhearseguy (Dec 3, 2008)

Trying to document how Many Original Painted Black Mark 2 bikes are around..I'm Think not to many..Most I have seen are repainted..Anyone else have an original paint bike?? please post here or email me at murrayeliminator@yahoo.com


----------

